# "Calipso" - Corallus Hortulanus



## Polainas9 (Jan 14, 2013)

This is my recent acquisition:

Corallus Hortulanus Yellow Patterned, born in 5th September 2012, it's sexed as female and I'm just waiting her to arrives next tuesday.


Photos taken by the breeder:

















This is the encolsure for her:







When she arrives, I'll update the photos.


----------



## buffcoat (Jan 14, 2013)

I love ATB's. I'm just not a big fan of their demeanor. Good looking snake though.

Good luck and keep us updated!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polainas9 (Jan 16, 2013)

Finally she's (I hope it really is a girl) at home, and here are some fresh photos:



















Has arrived very calm, maybe 'cause the low temperature. I didn't tried to handle it. Now I'm just waiting for her to settle down to feed her.


----------



## Polainas9 (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's some decent photos:








































She had already made a meal and just tried to bit when I closed the lid. ;D


----------



## caliherp (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice patternless. I was looking after my friends animals while he was gone on vacation and his ATB bit and tried to swallow my finger lol. It took me a half hour to get it to back off my finger.


----------



## Polainas9 (Jan 20, 2013)

caliherp, this one is patterned... I wish I could afford a patternless


----------



## caliherp (Jan 20, 2013)

I can barely see it. It's nice nonetheless. How expensive are they in Portugal?


----------



## Polainas9 (Jan 20, 2013)

caliherp said:


> I can barely see it. It's nice nonetheless. How expensive are they in Portugal?


In Portugal this year was the first that someone breed them and are about 170€. But this one came from Spain for 100€.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 20, 2013)

That's not bad, you got a good deal. Are you planning on getting it a mate?


----------



## Polainas9 (Jan 20, 2013)

caliherp said:


> That's not bad, you got a good deal. Are you planning on getting it a mate?


Yap, she already have a mate. 

I've a friend that got a male with tiger gene... in about 3 years, if mine is really a female, we will breed them.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 20, 2013)

Polainas9 said:


> Yap, she already have a mate.
> 
> I've a friend that got a male with tiger gene... in about 3 years, if mine is really a female, we will breed them.


The tigers are my favorite. I really like the red tigers. They are fairly expensive for what they are in the states though.


----------



## Polainas9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here are 2 photos with her in my hand... such a calm snake!


----------



## Polainas9 (Apr 6, 2013)

Here's a photo of her in shed (last sunday):







After shed, she's brighter!


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 6, 2013)

Amazon Tree Boa, Unusual colouration. solar 17


----------



## Polainas9 (Apr 6, 2013)

solar 17, I can say to you that this pattern it's kind of usual on ATBs, but I hope that her "pedigree" can bring me a surprise!


If you want to take a look at her "pedigree", here you have it: HerpRegistry - ATB Registry - snake Record

On the link you can see the parents (baby picture), the grandparents.


And here's updated photos of her dam and sire:


Dam






Sire


----------



## Polainas9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's an update:


----------

